# Streaming Music Services



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

I am trying out both rdio and spotify right now and really love them both. I started with rdio and it's browser based so it seems very intuitive. I'm still in the uphill portion of my learning curve on spotify. You have to download a separate app for it. Both have similar costs for similar features in their premium services.

I was just going to stick with rdio because it didn't require a facebook (which I didn't have) to establish an account but I found it very difficult to search for albums and a lot of the albums I found were not available. I thought I'd try spotify since it has a few million more tracks but I've not had any better luck with their selection.

The problem is that I'll find a recommended recording and won't be able to find the same recording on the streaming service. On rdio, it's often just that I didn't search the right way. There are plenty of recordings of the Brandenburg concertos but not the one that was suggested. 

Does anyone have any comments or recommendations on either of these services (or another) and does anyone have tips to improve my success when searching for albums?

Thanks for your time.

Joe


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

edge said:


> Does anyone have any comments or recommendations on either of these services (or another) and does anyone have tips to improve my success when searching for albums?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Joe


I can only talk about Spotify. It is often wise to search by number. (opus, k and kv for mozart, and so on.) But for op 12 you have to make two searches. "Composer" op12 and op 12. In mozarts case it is four options. Mozart k333, k 333, kv33 and kv 333.

Use as few criterias as posible.

If you know the artist or conductor you search for, it can also be wise to forget the title of the work and search for Bach and conductor OR (not both) Bach and artist (only last name, f. ex Rattle ), and see what yo get. If you still dont find it, it is probably not there. They dont have everything, but I am stunned by what they have.

You dont nead a facebookaccount to use spotify. It is some integrated features that you can skip.

I find Spotify eminent as a premium member. The free version dont give access to all I think. But (I dont know if it is avaiable everywhere.) they have a half prise version, with all premium features, only limitated by no mobile features, and no double speed. ( I dont hear difference. )


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you very much oskaar! Very good advice. I appreciate the spotify links you put in some of your posts. I've listened to several of your selections.

I'm going to keep trying them both but I think I like the rdio interface a little better right now. 

Thanks again.


----------

